# Why I love Craigslist!  Deals like this!



## bobcycles (Aug 16, 2012)

Good honest deals, from nice honest people!

Simply Stunning!......... and how can you beat the value?  This is a 6 thousand dollar bicycle for only 2G!

http://memphis.craigslist.org/bik/3193060666.html

what are they smokin in Tennessee?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha! I bought a 3spd girls version of this for $40....it rode great! and was in better shape too!...and it had a rack!!


----------



## Boris (Aug 16, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> what are they smokin in Tennessee?




I'm pretty sure that tobacco is still one of Tennessee's major cash crops, although not nearly as as profitable as it once was. But I'd still have to say tobacco.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 16, 2012)

Dude, I get these things for FREE. I have a matching, pristine man's and woman's of that bike in my basement now.

 Upside: These can be found for free everywhere around here.
 Downside: These are the ONLY bikes available around here... no oldies.


----------



## vincev (Aug 16, 2012)

I might offer him $1600  tonight! If he agrees I will post it in"Its Sunday,what did you find?"


----------



## OldRider (Aug 16, 2012)

Those are the bikes I find trashed in back lanes.......After a day of disassembling, cleaning, lubing, greasing and 9 times out of 10 new brake cables I get between 60 and 80 dollars for them in my market.Hmmmmmmm it might be worthwhile to start shipping my junk way down south.


----------



## how (Aug 17, 2012)

I found one like that in the garbage a couple years ago,,cleaned it, lubed it, sold it for 45 bucks
and felt guilty lol.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope he's just trying to be funny, but he certainly sounds serious.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> I might offer him $1600  tonight! If he agrees I will post it in"Its Sunday,what did you find?"




Dude he's already come down $4000 from its actual value, do you really think he's going to come down another $400?  This is a smoking deal Just buy it!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 17, 2012)

*Bike*

It's the mooooonnnsshine!


----------

